# Clogged screen after exposure



## theclassix (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys, hope I'm not asking a common question. Tried looking up answers couldn't find anyone with the same problem. After exposing my screens and successfully washing them out, then drying them with a hair dyer, I end up with a somewhat shiny clear film that clogs about 20% of my screen. Anyone else encounter this issue?


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

theclassix said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm not asking a common question. Tried looking up answers couldn't find anyone with the same problem. After exposing my screens and successfully washing them out, then drying them with a hair dyer, I end up with a somewhat shiny clear film that clogs about 20% of my screen. Anyone else encounter this issue?


before drying with a hair dryer, use newspaper to pat off and remove excessive liquid from washing, if possible look under a light source to be sure that no film is blocking the area supposed to be open before using your dryer.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

That's scum that you don't always notice when the screen is wet. You can just wipe it with a damp paper towel when it's on press if you've missed it.

The best way to rid yourself of the problem is to invest in an inexpensive wet/dry vac. After washing out your screen, gently run the vacuum head over your screen. You might want to take some fine sandpaper - 1000 grit - and smooth the edges of your attachment beforehand.

I would not recommend using a hair dryer to dry your screen. The heat can affect your mesh and stencil. Place your screen in front of a fan and you'll be ready to go in due time.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

After you pat dry the screen...use compressed air to make sure the image is clear and dry.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Also be sure A. that you're exposing the screen long enough (underexposure results in more scum,) and B. that you're completely rinsing the screen. The scum tends to be on the inside of the screen, so be sure to rinse both sides. Use less water pressure on the inside (squeegee side.) You'll actually see the scummy stuff rinsing away.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> I end up with a somewhat shiny clear film that clogs


Hi

Its water blockage.As said previously you need to wipe down the exposed side of your screen after washing out the stencil with a quality paper towel to remove as much of the water from your stencil and than use the hairdryer.

The only way to remove water blockage once the screen is dry, is with water. Using a damp cloth gently wash down the effected areas and dry again using the hairdryer.

This problem tends to occur more on courser meshes.

Debs x


----------

